# First Attempt and Sawing Blanks.



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 17, 2014)

See what you guys have done to me! I think I did alright milling this Ash crotch pieces out of my firewood pile. Any input appreciated.






Though, my shop elf got a little carried away with the anchorseal





Good fun. Even thinkin about a kiln now. We'll see.

Reactions: Like 10 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 17, 2014)

That shop is too clean

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Tclem (Dec 17, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> That shop is too clean


Yep it is He isn't an addict just yet but well on his way. Lol

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicely done Dan. Be careful though, there's laws against child labor ... Looks like a great helper and your blanks look ready to turn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have an elf too...he only comes over on Friday and Saturday though. 

Looking good....whatcha gounna make from it later?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 18, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Looking good....whatcha gounna make from it later?



I dunno. Ask me in a couple years when it's dry....lol. Probably attempt my first bowls with the big pieces. Well see.



manbuckwal said:


> That shop is too clean



I get some grief about cleanliness. It's that darn Type A personality. The shop elves come in handy for that though. The sweep and run the dust collector anytime I promise ice cream. Works out great!

I built a reclaimed barn wood dining table last week. This is about as messy as it gets:

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## justallan (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice shop, Dan. If my house, wood room, shop or barn were ever that clean I'd jump in the truck and split, thinking I was at the wrong house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope my shop elf does not see that pic- she will want a brush!! Cute kid!! 
My sop was that clean when it was brand new for a couple minutes...........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2014)

BigRedKnothead said:


>



Looks like your table has a few extra legs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 18, 2014)

Dan, just my $0.02 worth on letting the crotch sections dry before turning them. If you plan to make a bowl from them, I'd not wait for them to dry. The stuff turns so much easier now, and you can always do what I like to do for natural edge bowls, give them 3 feet. Plus, waiting to turn when dry opens up possibility that bugs chew away at that fresh wet kill, or checks render it unusable. 
I'll turn down the base to create a ring that's somewhere around 1/3 or so of the bowl diameter, and depending on height of bowl and diameter, an appropriate height of the ring. For these, perhaps 3/8". Try to get the inside of the ring to be a continuous flow of the outside of the vessel (a contour gage works nice for that), then when you remove from the lathe, just cut 3 feet out from that ring, and it won't wobble when any distortion during final dry occurs. Cool, huh?

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice stuff and the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 18, 2014)

@TimR , thanks for the advice. I think I can picture what your saying with the legs, but I might look for a video or something of someone doing that. I'm such a visual learner. Might have to give one of those a spin.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 18, 2014)

Thats one of the cutest shop elves I've seen posted here. If thats as dirty as your shop gets you have some damned good elves. Send them to New York when they are ready to try out for "Ninja Warrior Shop Elf"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 22, 2014)

Dan, good looking blanks. Did ya run a smoother over them?

Yes, your shop always looks too clean. But...so does your finished work...maybe there's something for me to learn from that?


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 26, 2014)

Love that elf picture, keep them interested and involved is a good thing. I am sure the blanks are great . flatwork if they dry before you get them turned. That table looks sweet and heavy. Great job on all really like the shop ,mine get almost that clean on occasion. Makes it easier to find tools etc.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## elnino (Feb 13, 2015)

yeah rough turn the piece. also always try for one bowl out of a crotch instead of trying to make two smaller bowls. of course lathe size will determine some stuff there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

